# The most gorgeous poodles you will ever see!



## Argon

Today I showed my black pup in UKC non-licensed puppy, and was lucky enough to be joined by Argon's breeder Susan Cook of Marquis Diamond poodles and one of her friends who was also showing dogs she had bought from Susan. The whole gang was just about the most gorgeous group of dogs I think I've ever seen and I got some snapshots of them and had fun editing. If anyone in California wants photos of their poodle let me know...


----------



## dbrazzil

I like the 3rd picture. They are really beautiful!


----------



## amerique2

Your photos are spectacular of spectacular-looking poodles! Love the first and second the best. What camera/lens combo were you using? I'm involved in a local camera club and love going to shows and taking photos.


----------



## amerique2

Forgot to ask how your experience showing went?


----------



## Toefunny

I'm not sure what's more impressive, the gorgeous poodles or the gorgeous photography! What a combo!


----------



## Lovedbypoodles

The pictures are absolutely beautiful as are the dogs! What camera do you use? I love photography, it's become a new hobby for me if my camera would just work right! Haha


----------



## SECRETO

The red bitch is named Larue aka Rue right owned by Cindy? She has matured alot in the face from when I last seen her. I dont know if you've noticed but Monroe (silver male standard-Katsdogworld member) is a Marquis poodle from Susan too. Susan has beautiful Poodles and is very nice lady. 

I owned a male named String that was bred from Susans Valentino. He was a pretty boy and I was able to CH his first weekend out UKC (for points) at 6 months old. Susan was kind enough to mentor me in the poodle breed and welcome me to the group when I came out too. 

Pretty pic though. I bet you had a blast!


----------



## Argon

yes, that is Cindy's Rue! Thanks for all the kind words guys, it was very fun 

My boy is Val x Ruby Tuesday and I am doing NLC until next month. Showing him yesterday was fun but a challenge as I have to bait him to gait him (-; He is getting better every time we go out, though, and is starting to get the hang of stacking. Still wants to arch his back a little but he is a baby! Hoping to CH him out by the beginning of next year! Susan is really a great person to be associated with and I'm very grateful that she and Cindy are showing me the ropes.

Amerique, I used a Canon EOD 5D and our $80 50mm lens. Still turned out well, the lighting was perfect!


----------



## roxy25

awww I wish I would have knew you guys where coming to that claremont show I wold have came. I been wanting to meet Cindy and Susan cook hwell:


----------



## Argon

roxy25 said:


> awww I wish I would have knew you guys where coming to that claremont show I wold have came. I been wanting to meet Cindy and Susan cook hwell:


We will be showing again very soon! PM me if you want to know more details!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Argon said:


> Today I showed my black pup in UKC non-licensed puppy, and was lucky enough to be joined by Argon's breeder Susan Cook of Marquis Diamond poodles and one of her friends who was also showing dogs she had bought from Susan. The whole gang was just about the most gorgeous group of dogs I think I've ever seen and I got some snapshots of them and had fun editing. If anyone in California wants photos of their poodle let me know...


Who is the spoo in the third picture ?


----------



## Poodle Lover

Gorgeous dogs and beautiful photography.


----------



## spoospirit

_Lovely photos of lovely dogs! I especially like the fourth one.

I use a Canon EOS 5D and love it!
_


----------

